# who has some history on Flip soda



## splante (Feb 22, 2012)

Picked up this flip bottle wondering on the history  I know it has ties to dads rootbeer,wondering how long it was around
 Acl book has it listed as very rare and go no as a scarce to rare rating ,not too sure about that


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Steven,

 That's a new one on me. So's THIS ONE.




From.


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 23, 2012)

GONOS HAD THIS..  http://gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedf2.htm     VERY NICE BOTTLE


----------



## splante (Feb 23, 2012)

I have 2 bottles both markings the same on bottom
 the G in a box with 59 to the right of it and both also have 732-7 on base one bottle has the letter E on the lip and one dosn't..which I thought was odd since they were both produced in the same year and plant, Must be a transitional time period of the dating system or something..also the qc dept was asleep that day notice the diffrent position of the hat and hands of the flip guy


----------



## splante (Feb 23, 2012)

A better view of the E and No E lip


----------

